# Plowing/salting estimate



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I have to give a quote on plowing/salting these properties, everything is paved now, so theres no gravel, very little if any shoveling.
Im new to the salt game, I have no clue how much salt this would take or what to really charge for it. (and yes, I can get salt)

3" trigger. and I kind of need work.

I was thinking $240/push, $150 salt?

Thanks for input.


----------



## 26543 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think your low on the salt side I would look to increase it by at least 1/2 JMO


----------



## Martinson9 (Dec 6, 2006)

How much salt per acre/1000 sq ft is typical?


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have had good luck basing my bids on 15lbs per 1000sq ft.....

That looks like about 2 acres........ 

So if it is 2 acres...........I think your plowing price is pretty good...........and I would at least add 75% to your salting price......


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Just for kicks, 
I bid 225/push and 150/salt

Just talked to the guy, there was a lower bid they accepted. 

What a great market im in

Next year is going to be a dirty year.


----------

